# what is quietest fridge available?



## [email protected] (28 Jul 2017)

I need to buy a under counter fridge for a 92 yr old relative who is paranoid about noise. Can anyone suggest what the quietest fridge is based on their experiences? I've trawled the net noting down the decibel ratings for the quietest fridges out there and Miele ( silent system fridge) seems to come out well. Also a Smeg and an AEG at 36 decibels. But I am nervous about relying on these ratings and it would be great to have some end user opinion


----------



## Myfordman (28 Jul 2017)

Look for ones working on the absorption principle. 
I used to have one in my university bedroom in the 70s. Totally silent as it has no moving parts (apart from the door!) 

Gas powered ones use the same principle but are possibly not ideal for an elderly user.
I would expect that the ones used in caravans that can work from both calor gas and mains power could well be absorption types too.


----------



## Steve Maskery (28 Jul 2017)

Based on personal experience I'd go for either the Miele or the AEG from your list.
At the turn of the Millennium I had a new kitchen with all Smeg stuff. It looked fantastic. Both ovens failed in the first year and one failed again one month out of warranty. After a very few years not one of the appliances (hob, extractor, fan oven, combi oven) were working satisfactorily, and one oven not at all. We replaced with Neff and never looked back.
We discovered that the kitchen business from whom we bought had stopped being Smeg resellers...


----------



## AJB Temple (28 Jul 2017)

I have a Miele silence system built in fridge in my private office in London. It is only about 4 cubic feet but I just use it for water and soft drinks. It is about 12 or 15 feet feet away from my desk (at a guess) and inaudible. I use Miele appliances quite a bit, have done for decades, as they last well and are reliable. Not cheap though.


----------



## Beau (28 Jul 2017)

Only had Bosch before but now got a Liebherr which is the quietest I have experienced. Partly down to the fact it's so well insulated it does not run much


----------



## bugbear (28 Jul 2017)

[email protected]":35l0d374 said:


> I need to buy a under counter fridge for a 92 yr old relative who is paranoid about noise. Can anyone suggest what the quietest fridge is based on their experiences? I've trawled the net noting down the decibel ratings for the quietest fridges out there and Miele ( silent system fridge) seems to come out well. Also a Smeg and an AEG at 36 decibels. But I am nervous about relying on these ratings and it would be great to have some end user opinion


What fridge do they have at the moment? What's the benchmark?

This company seems keen on quiet

http://www.minifridge.co.uk/noise-levels

BugBear


----------



## bugbear (28 Jul 2017)

AJB Temple":wl66fmqs said:


> Not cheap though.


How about 5 quid for a mint vac at a boot sale 

BugBear


----------



## [email protected] (29 Jul 2017)

@bugbear, she has a 15 yr old LEC. Of course this is quiet as a mouse so she reckons she wants another LEC but I'm thinking a 2017 LEC wont be automatically as quiet as hers and the decibel ratings for new LECS bear this out.

Dont think absorption fridges would work for her as very expensive and they seem suited for motorhomes etc.

Liebherr seems to get mixed reviews on google, I can see Currys do them so may call in and take a look.

Meile appear to come out well overall so tending toward them at the moment and will definately cross Smeg off the list  

Thanks for all the advice, keep it coming!!


----------



## NikNak (29 Jul 2017)

Our last fridge was an AEG..... really really noisy :shock: would not recommend....

Latest one is an American styleee Samsung. Very quiet.... except for when its not... unghh.?? yeah, from what i can make out the sheet materials to make them are sooo thin they have a tendency to 'creep' (the material... not the fridge...) as they cool/warm/cool etc


----------



## [email protected] (29 Jul 2017)

NikNak":3bv680sh said:


> Our last fridge was an AEG..... really really noisy :shock: would not recommend....
> 
> Latest one is an American styleee Samsung. Very quiet.... except for when its not... unghh.?? yeah, from what i can make out the sheet materials to make them are sooo thin they have a tendency to 'creep' (the material... not the fridge...) as they cool/warm/cool etc



re. AEG, you see this is the dilemma I have got - read that AEG is good then someone pops up and says really noisy! 

very frustrating


----------



## finneyb (29 Jul 2017)

We used to have a gas fridge - no moving parts and therefore quiet.
Just done a quick search and it seems they are still available in propane and gas.

Brian


----------



## dcmguy (29 Jul 2017)

[email protected]":12ta8tsm said:


> @bugbear, she has a 15 yr old LEC. Of course this is quiet as a mouse so she reckons she wants another LEC but I'm thinking .....



So you'll be getting a LEC then ..


----------



## [email protected] (29 Jul 2017)

dcmguy":10tvwk0y said:


> [email protected]":10tvwk0y said:
> 
> 
> > @bugbear, she has a 15 yr old LEC. Of course this is quiet as a mouse so she reckons she wants another LEC but I'm thinking .....
> ...



very well might as her budget is now £250 but Zanussi in that price range looks better to me..


----------



## whiskywill (31 Jul 2017)

I have a built in De Dietrich (Neff's budget range) and cannot hear it at all.


----------



## [email protected] (5 Aug 2017)

bought a LEC in the end £160, can hardly hear it. Just goes to show you dont need to spend megabucks to get a quiet fridge  

thanks for all replies...


----------



## ColeyS1 (5 Aug 2017)

Daft suggestion, add a mechanical timer when you know their napping/sleeping 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------

